# How-To: Replace the Alternator belt on a 2001 Sentra



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Sentra guys,

I just changed the alternator belt on a customer's '01 Sentra so I figured that someone on this board may benefit from this rudimentary write-up on the procedure 

--What you'll need--
1/2-inch drive ratchet
1/2-inch drive extension
Metric socket set
New alternator belt

--Reference points--
Sentra Alternator Belt diagram

**Let's get started!**

1) Pull the hood open on the 2001 Nissan Sentra and secure it in place.

2) Inspect the front of the engine and locate the alternator. The belt that is routed around the alternator pulley is also routed around the crankshaft. The alternator also has an adjustment bracket. Loosen the lock bolt on the front of the adjustment bracket with the 1/2-inch drive ratchet and a metric socket.

3) Turn the bolt head at the end of the alternator adjustment bracket counterclockwise with the ratchet and the metric socket until the alternator belt is loose enough to remove from both the alternator pulley and the crankshaft pulley. Pull the belt off and remove it from the engine compartment.

4) Route the new alternator belt around the crankshaft pulley and then the alternator pulley. Turn the alternator adjustment bolt clockwise with the ratchet and socket to tighten the belt. A properly tensioned alternator belt on the 2001 Nissan Sentra will have no more than a half-inch of slack. Check the tension by pushing down on the belt with your hand.

5) Tighten the locking bolt on the alternator bracket down tight with the ratchet and socket. Crank the engine and watch the belt to be sure that it will remain inside of each pulley. Turn the engine off and close the hood.

6) Sweet! You're done! :fluffy:


----------

